# 9 hp permanent magnet electric vehicle dc motor, ev..



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $399.00*
End Date: Monday Aug-06-2012 20:25:23 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $399.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

